# RS-232 transmisor y receptor



## manuel de jesus carvajal (Nov 23, 2005)

hola necesito la ayuda para hacer un proyecto que sirva de interface de una pc a un aparato de captura de programas esto lo quiero usar inalámbrico para bajar los programas sin la necesidad de conectar el cable rs-232 ya sea por infrarrojo o por radio frecuencia por su ayuda gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 23, 2005)

Puedes usar los modulos seriales TLP434 y RLP434 que trabajan a 434MHz con una potencia cercana a los 150mW.

Lee el siguiente tema en donde se habla de estos modulos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about655.html

Saludos.


----------



## manuel de jesus carvajal (Nov 24, 2005)

como interconectar estos modulos?
con la salida de datos de rs232 de la pc  y del aparato receptor?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 24, 2005)

manuel de jesus carvajal dijo:
			
		

> como interconectar estos modulos?
> con la salida de datos de rs232 de la pc  y del aparato receptor?



Esa es la idea, revisa la hoja de datos de estos módulos en el enlace que te di.

Saludos.


----------



## aquilesd23 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola a todos los que conforman esta gran comunidad, soy nuevo en este foro y le doy las gracias porque realmente hacen un gran trabajo que contribuye al beneficio de todos nosotros los felicito, entrando en materia, soy programador avanzado en varios lenguajes de programación a nivel de aplicaciones web y windows, tengo facilidad para la electronica a pesar de nunca haber estudiado nada de ella, estoy trabajando en un proyecto con una interfaz rs232 para comunicar un pic16f877 con un pc y de hecho funciona a la perfección incluso le agregue un rtc, y todo esta perfecto, el detalle lo tengo en que estoy utilizando un max232 para comunicarme con la pc y otro max232 para comunicarme con una impresora serial (rs232), el fireware del pic lo estoy desarrollando en mikrobasic y necesito una forma de poder trabajar de forma simultanea tanto con el pc como con la impresora es decir necesito recibir datos del pc y enviarlos a la impresora y al contrario recibir datos de la impresora para enviarlos al pc, que pasa que uso tecnologia UART1_Init(9600) que por defecto me detecta la linea tx y rx del pic, pero intento utilizar Soft_UART_Init(PORTC, 7, 6, 9600, 0) para indicar la linea tx y rx del max232 que uso para comunicarme con la impresora y resulta que me envia al pc pero no envia nada a la impresora es como si no pudiera inicializar las dos interfaz al mismo tiempo, si me pueden ayudar de verdad gracias, realmente necesito enviar y recibir cadenas de caracteres tanto al pc como a la impresora pero no veo la manera en que mikrobasic pueda resolver esto....


----------



## Scooter (Feb 2, 2011)

Para eso necesitas dos uart y un solo max 232


----------



## aquilesd23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Amigo pero como diferencio los dos canales con mikrobasic? el canal de la impresora y el canal del pc? tienes un ejemplo?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 2, 2011)

Ni idea pero un max232 tiene dos transmisores y dos receptores así que con uno tienes bastante. Lo que tienen pocos microcontroladores es el hardware de dos uart y eso es lo primero que necesitas.


----------



## aquilesd23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok amigo mil gracias de todas formas....


----------



## Scooter (Feb 2, 2011)

Perdón, no me di cuenta que una era por soft. De todos modos no lo se, lo siento.


----------



## aquilesd23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Perdón, no me di cuenta que una era por soft. De todos modos no lo se, lo siento.



Tranquilo mi pana gracias...


----------

